# Reduction of p2np via yeast



## 41Dxflatline (Dec 23, 2022)

Found this interesting paper on sigma:



https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/GB/en/tech-docs/paper/262155



ABSTRACT

Microbial reduction of 1-phenyl-2-nitro-1-propene (3) was carried out using 57 strains of yeast, 40 strains of aerobic and facultatively anaerobic bacteria and 40 strains of strictly anaerobic bacteria. Nine strains of yeast (Candida tropicalis, etc.,) had the ability to reduce (3) to 1-phenyl-2-nitropropane (1) (94.1%-60.3% yield). The ability of the aerobic and anaerobic bacteria was weaker than yeast (35.6%-14.0% and less than 5%, respectively). When 11 strains of strictly anaerobic bacteria (Clostridium innocuum etc.,) were used, a final reduced product like amphetamine (2) was detected, although the efficiency of reduction was very poor.


----------



## 41Dxflatline

And bacteria. Yields are low though


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

There's also a bunch of chinese patents using baker's yeast and a japanese one that claims 70-90% yields, interestingly best yield are at 1:30h reaction time, 30* C 
I will dig them up if I don;t forget


----------

